# Canon WFT-E8A Specifications



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 1, 2016)

```
<p>The Canon WFT-E8A Wireless File Transmitter adds impressive wireless operation and speedy image transfer to the EOS-1D X Mark II camera. Featuring fast communication speed, expanded versatility and an enhanced user interface, the WFT-E8A not only boasts incredible speed, but also streamlines wireless photography configurations whether in the studio or on location. Supporting IEEE 802.11ac wireless protocol using both 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz bands for high-speed image transfer, the WFT-E8A also features comprehensive smart device connectivity and numerous camera linked shooting options for advanced photography and movies. It’s an ideal complement to the speed and power of the EOS-1D X Mark II.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><b>Supports Wireless LAN: IEEE 802.11ac/n/a/g/b for ultra high-speed image transfer using both 2.4 GHz or 5 GHz.</b></p>
<p>Connecting to wireless Local Area Networks (LAN) via standards of IEEE 802.11ac/n/a/g/b on both 2.4 and 5 GHz bands, the Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E8A is the first Canon WFT that can communicate on the IEEE 802.11ac standard. On this fast standard, the WFT-E8A can transfer data at speeds of up to 433 Mbps, almost three times faster than on the IEEE 802.11n standard, at a range of up to 492 ft.</p>
<p><b>Transfer images at your convenience using FTP transfer, EOS Utility, WFT Server or Canon Camera Connect app*.</b></p>
<p>The Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E8A offers a number of convenient ways to transfer images based on the location, available equipment and the task at hand. Image transfer directly from the camera to local or offsite servers is facilitated via easily configurable FTP transfer. With Canon’s refined EOS Utility software installed on a PC, full-featured Live View remote shooting and image transfer are made simple. Accessed through a browser on a computer, tablet or compatible smartphone, Canon’s WFT Server enables offsite still and movie capture without the need for additional software. Plus, with Canon’s free Camera Connect app*, remote operation and image transfer can be completed simply on a compatible smartphone or tablet.</p>
<p><i>* Compatible with iOS versions 7.1/8.4/9.0, Android smartphone and tablet versions 4.0/4.1/4.2/4.3/4.4/5.0/5.1. Data charges may apply with the download of the free Canon Camera Connect app. This app helps enable you to upload images to social media services. Please note that image files may contain personally identifiable information that may implicate privacy laws. Canon disclaims and has no responsibility for your use of such images. Canon does not obtain, collect or use such images or any information included in such images through this app.</i></p>
<p><b>Smart device connection is now available for remote shooting, sharing and transferring of images and video using the Canon Camera Connect app*.</b></p>
<p>Canon’s free Camera Connect app* makes it simple to connect a compatible smartphone or tablet to the EOS-1D X Mark II camera using the Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E8A. Remote operations such as Remote Live View still and motion capture, camera setting changes plus transferring images and MP4 movies are easily facilitated through the app’s simple and clear user interface.</p>
<p><i>* Compatible with iOS versions 7.1/8.4/9.0, Android smartphone and tablet versions 4.0/4.1/4.2/4.3/4.4/5.0/5.1. Data charges may apply with the download of the free Canon Camera Connect app. This app helps enable you to upload images to social media services. Please note that image files may contain personally identifiable information that may implicate privacy laws. Canon disclaims and has no responsibility for your use of such images. Canon does not obtain, collect or use such images or any information included in such images through this app.</i></p>
<p><b>Specially designed for use with the new EOS-1D X Mark II camera, with an improved UI, organized settings and a more simple display configuration.</b></p>
<p>Made to work seamlessly with the EOS-1D X Mark II camera, the Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E8A features dust- and moisture- resistance, and is also powered by the camera itself. Its new User Interface is designed to create wireless configurations of all levels of complexity, enabling wireless shooting and transfer of images and helping to create multi-camera wireless setup. Thanks to its reliable and robust wireless connections, the WFT-E8A helps enhance the creative options available to EOS-1D X Mark II users in both still and motion capture.</p>
<p><b>Wireless time syncing can sort images captured by multiple cameras and determine the accurate shooting sequence.</b></p>
<p>Syncing cameras is simple with the Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E8A’s wireless time syncing feature. Capable of syncing time on up to ten EOS-1D X Mark II cameras, the WFT-E8Aenables recording of a timed succession of images from different sources and can be saved with a dependable level of precision. Event photographers will find this feature especially helpful as it’s now possible to make time adjustments without having to connect directly to a computer.</p>
<p><b>Compact, durable and lightweight body sealed for dust- and water-resistance.</b></p>
<p>Portability is almost as important as how well a product functions. Offering a compact design, the Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E8A is both light and compact. Built to withstand inclement weather, this transmitter has the same dustproof and waterproof construction used in the EOS-1D X Mark II camera body. A durable design helps ensure that equipment can be safely used in various conditions, making the WFT-E8A an ideal accessory for demanding photographers constantly on the move.</p>
<p><strong>Price:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>$599 USD</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Meatcurry (Feb 1, 2016)

This looks like it should be compatible with the 1DX, doesn't seem to mention it thou


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 1, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> This looks like it should be compatible with the 1DX, doesn't seem to mention it though



That's what I was thinking. In fact it sounds like it isn't when you read the press release, or at the very least may not work at full speed.

I will be checking out Canon’s free Camera Connect app, as I have not used that before.


----------



## Meatcurry (Feb 1, 2016)

I would have thought that it would have made sense to make both WFT-7/8 units would work with either 1DX and 1DX2, but then again, Canon may want to force users to upgrade!

Also I'm surprised that a LTE/4G add-on unit hasn't appeared yet!


----------



## msatter (Feb 1, 2016)

DSLRcontroller, DslrDashboard or just for transferring pictures a Wifi-sdcard in a CF-adapter.


----------



## dolina (Feb 1, 2016)

This should have been built into the body rather than another darn accessory.

If the 6D has it built-in why cant this highfalutin camera.


----------



## Meatcurry (Feb 1, 2016)

dolina said:


> This should have been built into the body rather than another darn accessory.
> 
> If the 6D has it built-in why cant this highfalutin camera.



I think there's a good reason its not built in, I guess its the solid metal body and weather sealing. I imagine Nikon had the same problem with the D5. The 6D doesn't have an all metal body and I'm guessing that the external adapter has a greater range that any builtin body could have. I also think that having an external adapter gives the user upgrade options during the life of the camera, I hope the WFT-E8 works with the 1DX and I hope that an 4G/LTE adapter will surface soon


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 1, 2016)

dolina said:


> This should have been built into the body rather than another darn accessory.
> 
> If the 6D has it built-in why cant this highfalutin camera.



There are 599 good reasons why Canon did not build this into the body, at least from Canon's perspective.

They built in GPS (presumably in the hump) so I am sure it could have been done and it not just about the metal body. They're going to make a lot more money selling these, much more than they would have if it had been built in.

It may also be able to work with 1DX which would expand its market potential further.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

Regarding the 1D X, there's the dedicated WFT-E6A for that body. Not sure how the features differ, I wonder if the -E6A works with the MkII, that may a more relevant question for some. 




dolina said:


> This should have been built into the body rather than another darn accessory.
> 
> If the 6D has it built-in why cant this highfalutin camera.



Perhaps Canon didn't want to make two versions like they have to with the 6D.


----------



## pierlux (Feb 1, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > This should have been built into the body rather than another darn accessory.
> ...



Indeed. Thinking that the built-in feature accounts for a nearly negligible amount on the price of the 6D whereas this accessory costs well over one half of the current 6D price makes me slightly upset, even if I'll never own a 1DxII. I know there are inescapable marketing reasons, nevertheless the buyers' scorn is also unavoidable. Isn't this a good example where an inexpensive third part accessory may flawlessly replace the original?

Here's another thought: should the WFT-E6A not work with the new body, wouldn't this somewhat take its toll on 1Dx owners' decision about whether to upgrade or not?


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 1, 2016)

dolina said:


> This should have been built into the body rather than another darn accessory.
> 
> If the 6D has it built-in why cant this highfalutin camera.



Various.. the more metalwork you have the worse the antenna problems, some higher bitrate Wifi modes also require two antennas (lookup MIMO)
Wifi is still in a state of flux.. 60GHz wifi is coming and in 4 years it might all have changed.. a plug in module can keep up.
There are possible EMI issues.. some canons seem to dislike radio interference (this is where some banding issues have been traced to.. astrophotographers noticing that with certain kit their DSLR got more "bandy") Note also the least "bandy" DSLR to date has been the 6D.. makes me wonder if it's really a mastery of EMI suppression rather than a great antenna design, although that's certainly part of the equation.

GPS is much easier to integrate without causing issues as it doesn't radiate anything... however it does demand a quiet camera otherwise the GPS signals get swamped.


----------



## LDS (Feb 1, 2016)

dolina said:


> This should have been built into the body rather than another darn accessory.
> If the 6D has it built-in why cant this highfalutin camera.



Maybe. But you can't leave WiFi on by accident if you see something protruding from your camera. For some photographers, there could be places where WiFi is not only not welcome, but maybe even a risk (signal can be detected and traced). GPS just use passive receivers.


----------



## bellorusso (Feb 1, 2016)

In my canon 6D I still can't configure the wifi to work. Canon really sucks at it. Tho I still would prefer wifi built in 1Dx m2, as otherwise I won't buy this add-on transmitter anyways. I'll use something else.


----------



## msatter (Feb 1, 2016)

Why don't they put the antenna in the door of the CF-card. I am using 1D before and an little sdcard will transmit perfectly though the door. Canon can also put antennas in rubber pads on the camera and then they can even use Mimo for more speed.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

Keith's (NL) spec list indicates the -E6A is compatible with the 1D X II.


----------



## Meatcurry (Feb 1, 2016)

msatter said:


> Why don't they put the antenna in the door of the CF-card. I am using 1D before and an little sdcard will transmit perfectly though the door. Canon can also put antennas in rubber pads on the camera and then they can even use Mimo for more speed.



I doubt that the SD card(EyeFi) could transmit upto 462ft, also it wont allow remote control of the camera.


----------



## Meatcurry (Feb 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Keith's (NL) spec list indicates the -E6A is compatible with the 1D X II.



I wonder if the E8A is compatible with the 1DX?


----------



## Meatcurry (Feb 1, 2016)

bellorusso said:


> In my canon 6D I still can't configure the wifi to work. Canon really sucks at it. Tho I still would prefer wifi built in 1Dx m2, as otherwise I won't buy this add-on transmitter anyways. I'll use something else.



Are you sure that its Canon that sucks?, I had a 70D and the wifi worked fine, I'm guessing that a brand new 1DX2 and the WFT-E8A will also work pretty good.....unless you tried to configure it


----------



## grainier (Feb 1, 2016)

dolina said:


> If the 6D has it built-in why cant this highfalutin camera.



Built-in wi-fi in Canon cameras is a joke. Without the ability to transfer files to a computer they might as well did not put it in at all.


----------



## grainier (Feb 1, 2016)

That's my biggest pet peeve with Yongnuo and such - that's they don't clone these file transfer units.


----------



## Meatcurry (Feb 1, 2016)

grainier said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > If the 6D has it built-in why cant this highfalutin camera.
> ...



Huh? Pretty sure that all Canons with WiFi built-in or otherwise, can transfer images to any device that supports the software(PC, MAC, iPad, iPhone, Android)


----------



## eosuser1234 (Feb 1, 2016)

Canon needs a hot shoe splitter, so you can have one for stuff like a pocketwizard, and one for this too.


----------



## grainier (Feb 1, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> grainier said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...



If you choose to misinterpret what I've said, that's not my problem.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

eosuser1234 said:


> Canon needs a hot shoe splitter, so you can have one for stuff like a pocketwizard, and one for this too.



The WFT-E8 doesn't attach to the hotshoe, but rather to a dedicated port on the side (with full sealing).


----------



## Meatcurry (Feb 1, 2016)

grainier said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > grainier said:
> ...


----------



## Meatcurry (Feb 1, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> grainier said:
> 
> 
> > Meatcurry said:
> ...



ok, can you explain what you meant?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

grainier said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > grainier said:
> ...



What other interpretation is there? You are saying built-in WiFi on Canon cameras doesn't support transferring images to a computer. Can you not follow Canon's instructions?

Sending images to a computer (Wi-Fi function) (EOS 6D)


----------



## cayenne (Feb 1, 2016)

FTP?<P>
I didn't see any secure methods of image transfer which to me is a bit troubling. 
SFTP or the like doesn't take much more design, time, effort of computing power.<P>
All one has to do, is set up a wireless monitor and you can pull someone's shots off as they transmit almost effortlessly.

I would have to think some photographers wouldn't care for that too much...photo theft, heck..even security problems there if un approved, uncorked/redacted images got off site that easily.

Why doesn't anyone think security these days? It really isn't that hard.

Next thing you'll know, we'll hear of someone hacking INTO the camera from this unsecured access point.

cayenne


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

cayenne said:


> Next thing you'll know, we'll hear of someone hacking INTO the camera from this unsecured access point.



That's sooooo three years ago...


----------



## grainier (Feb 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> grainier said:
> 
> 
> > Meatcurry said:
> ...



Yippee ki yay! On one, *one*, camera they provided stupid-*** roundabout way of transfer with a 12-step set up and additional software that needs to be installed.


----------



## Silvertt7 (Feb 1, 2016)

This pricetag..... lol. 

Expect 3rd party copies to come in at 1/4 the cost.


----------



## symmar22 (Feb 1, 2016)

599$ for a 25$ wifi card, now we know why Canon is the only profitable camera brand... 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

grainier said:


> Yippee ki yay! On one, *one*, camera they provided stupid-*** roundabout way of transfer with a 12-step set up and additional software that needs to be installed.



Just *one*? Only *one*? Or maybe we're misinterpreting you again?? : : :

Sending images to a computer (Wi-Fi function) (EOS 70D)


----------



## grainier (Feb 1, 2016)

Silvertt7 said:


> This pricetag..... lol.
> 
> Expect 3rd party copies to come in at 1/4 the cost.



WFT-E7A is $850 and even though there are probably 100 times more 5D3s than there are 1D X's no one made a copy. To my knowledge.


----------



## grainier (Feb 1, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> grainier said:
> 
> 
> > Yippee ki yay! On one, *one*, camera they provided stupid-*** roundabout way of transfer with a 12-step set up and additional software that needs to be installed.
> ...



So two. So what? It just makes it a double-stupid way. And learn no to speak for everyone.


----------



## grainier (Feb 1, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> Meatcurry said:
> 
> 
> > grainier said:
> ...



No Canon wi-fi equipped DSLR will allow user to connect to a network, find a shared folder on computer and send files there. Similarly, you can't set up the camera to show up on your network as a simple storage device and sync it to your local folder. Limited capability that there is only makes sense in a studio environment with camera bolted to a tripod and separate people operating camera and processing software.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2016)

grainier said:


> So two. So what? It just makes it a double-stupid way. And learn no to speak for everyone.



You should learn to speak for yourself. Admitting when you're wrong is always a good start, though many people are incapable of doing so.


----------



## symmar22 (Feb 1, 2016)

grainier said:


> Silvertt7 said:
> 
> 
> > This pricetag..... lol.
> ...



You're right it's likely a too specific accessory, although if a company would decide to make a clone, they could likely sell it for 1/10 of the price and still make money. The latest Intel Wireless-AC 8260 card for laptops costs 25$ and for that price you get Bluetooth 4.0 too. If this is not milking....


----------



## msatter (Feb 1, 2016)

Meatcurry said:


> msatter said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't they put the antenna in the door of the CF-card. I am using 1D before and an little sdcard will transmit perfectly though the door. Canon can also put antennas in rubber pads on the camera and then they can even use Mimo for more speed.
> ...



I don't need that distance with the sdcard (Transcend) ;-) to transfer the images to my tablet/phone.

If I need more distance I use a $30 dongle to hookup to the USB port of the camera and control the camera from a distance and have feedback from the camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 2, 2016)

grainier said:


> Built-in wi-fi in Canon cameras is a joke. Without the ability to transfer files to a computer they might as well did not put it in at all.



My Canon transfers files directly to a computer, what are you trying to say here?

I have a Nikon with Wi-Fi, it will not transfer files directly to a computer, and most other brands will not either.

Its horrible to set up, but when done correctly, it works well.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 2, 2016)

grainier said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > grainier said:
> ...


I'll bet the 80D will make it 3......


----------



## Isurus (Feb 2, 2016)

Wifi is ubiquitous this day and age. Kids toys have it, appliances have it, even my freaking front door lock has it and, yet, here we are with Canon asking us to pay 600 bucks for a damn dongle. What year is this?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2016)

Isurus said:


> Wifi is ubiquitous this day and age. Kids toys have it, appliances have it, even my freaking front door lock has it and, yet, here we are with Canon asking us to pay 600 bucks for a damn dongle. What year is this?



Is that true everywhere Canon sells cameras?


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 2, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Isurus said:
> 
> 
> > Wifi is ubiquitous this day and age. Kids toys have it, appliances have it, even my freaking front door lock has it and, yet, here we are with Canon asking us to pay 600 bucks for a damn dongle. What year is this?
> ...


For all except for a few oppressive regimes, true.

I saw WiFi enabled light bulbs in the store!!!!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Isurus said:
> ...



Sure, I control my Christmas lights via WiFi and an iPhone app. 

But yet there are (N) versions of the 6D and 70D and a non-RT version of the 600EX.


----------



## Isurus (Feb 2, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Isurus said:
> 
> 
> > Wifi is ubiquitous this day and age. Kids toys have it, appliances have it, even my freaking front door lock has it and, yet, here we are with Canon asking us to pay 600 bucks for a damn dongle. What year is this?
> ...



Pretty much, yes. At the very least, in the vast majority of markets (if not all) they are targeting to 1D X II at. I find both the pricing and implementation of this laughable this day and age. I have a top of the line router (Netgear Nighthawk X6) that cost me half this price. My kids have toys that have built in wi-fi that cost less than a 10th of the price of this dongle. In this day and age, as a customer, my expectation is that this is built in out of the box at little additional incremental cost. Like I said, this functionality is almost literally ubiquitous across many markets. I get the product is geared towards pros but, as someone that use to do photography professionally and someone that still does a lot of photography, I have a hard time believing that pros wouldn't like to skip the dongle crap. My expectations are much higher than even getting rid of the dongle. At this stage, they should be innovating to just make wi-fi connections easier. Instead, he were are with same basic dongle we've had for several years.

I'm not sure whether to laugh or just be irritated. Probably both.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 2, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


This was each bulb is an independent wifi device... and you can get wifi fridges with sensors to detect when the milk is getting low....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2016)

Isurus said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Isurus said:
> ...



I'm sure you're right. Silly Canon, making dSLRs and accessories where the same model is available both with and without WiFi for sale in certain geographies. I'm sure you know more about global regulations and marketing than Canon – you really should ring them up and educate them!!


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 2, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Isurus said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


when you figure that for $150 I can get an Intel Compute stick with a quad core processor that runs Windows 10, has a video output, 64G of storage, wifi, Bluetooth, usb...... the WFT is overpriced for what it does. I should try loading EOS Utility on one and see what happens..... and if you shoot 4K video on your brand new 1DX2, this wee beastie can process it (slowly  ) and display it on a 4K display.


----------



## Isurus (Feb 2, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Isurus said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Did they announce a 1D X II version with wifi? If they did, I missed it. I'm referring to that body, not anything else.

I'm not sure why you are being so sardonic and really can't understand why you are being the Canon defense force regarding this. It's just my point of view and one that has logic behind it. If you disagree, that is fine, but sardonic tone not needed. Also, curious, what are the global regulations preventing canon from outing wifi in the body of the camera? Your right, even as a product management director, I'm unaware of regulation hurdles that haven't already been overcome.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 2, 2016)

Isurus said:


> Also, curious, what are the global regulations preventing canon from outing wifi in the body of the camera? Your right, even as a product management director, I'm unaware of regulation hurdles that haven't already been overcome.


There are a few countries, North Korea in particular, which do not like to have devices with WiFi within their borders.....On the other hand, how much of a market are these places and is Canon better off to just ignore them? (particularly since those who make the rules are the first ones to ignore them)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2016)

No argument that the WFTs are overpriced for what they do. 

But hey, you don't have to buy one. If you need WiFi built-in on a top shelf pro dSLR, you could always go and get a 

???


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2016)

Isurus said:


> Did they announce a 1D X II version with wifi?



Of course not. Nor will they. Fact. Complaining and wishing won't change that.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 2, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Isurus said:
> 
> 
> > Did they announce a 1D X II version with wifi?
> ...


I think the big surprise is the inclusion of GPS, given what we've heard in the past about military customers not wanting any radio emissions from the 1D series.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 2, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Isurus said:
> ...


GPS is a Rx only signal for most devices....


----------



## Isurus (Feb 2, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Isurus said:
> 
> 
> > Did they announce a 1D X II version with wifi?
> ...



Of course that won't change. This is a forum though... It's a place to voice opinions. I've directed nothing hostile to you, yet the cynicism continues.

Have you used a camera with wifi? It's very convenient when done properly. It's these type of user features that make a difference. Most interchangeable lens cameras these day take great pictures. For me and many other photographers I talk to, user experience and efficiency is huge. A feature like wifi makes the over all process quicker and easier. What's not to like? The fact that the D5 or other top tier camera doesn't offer it is irrelevant. They should! Innovation is happening fast then ever before and no company is safe. Those that push themselves, think differently, and take calculated risks will have a better chance of surviving. All markets are ripe for disruption.

I love my 1D X, as well as the other 1D bodies I've had, as they are very reliable,but innovation has been slow to come. Paying $600 for cheap as tech that is standard across a crazy amount of devices these days is not acceptable. At least they finally put GPS in the damn thing.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 2, 2016)

Opinions are certainly welcome. As you say, it's a forum. If contrary opinions bother you, perhaps this isn't the right place for you.


----------



## LDS (Feb 2, 2016)

grainier said:


> No Canon wi-fi equipped DSLR will allow user to connect to a network, find a shared folder on computer and send files there.



You mean the SMB protocol, or something alike. It's more "chatty" (because of the discovery traffic, and not only), and more complex to setup, especially if you don't use Windows. And much more complex and dangerous to use if you're goin to use a remote server (not in the local LAN). FTP is ubiquitous simpler, faster, and works well across the Internet, although it may need more security to protect data in trasit, true. Unluckily FTPS uses SSL/TLS (like HTTPS), and thereby relis on digital certificates, while SFTP requires an SSH server (usually not available on Windows), making them both more complex to setup.



grainier said:


> Similarly, you can't set up the camera to show up on your network as a simple storage device and sync it to your local folder.



Syncing requires a lot of bidirectional traffic - if you need to upload a lot of images quickly is not what you want. After all most of the time what you really need is sending what you shoot ASAP, not syncing between the camera and the computer. Also it will make your camera accessible from the network - is what you want?



grainier said:


> Limited capability that there is only makes sense in a studio environment with camera bolted to a tripod and separate people operating camera and processing software.



IMHO these are the target of these devices. If you're going to shoot sport or fashion, the features are OK and the price not so much an issue. For other uses, i.e. posting pics on Instagram, probably too expensive and limited.


----------



## stefang (Feb 2, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> grainier said:
> 
> 
> > Yippee ki yay! On one, *one*, camera they provided stupid-*** roundabout way of transfer with a 12-step set up and additional software that needs to be installed.
> ...


Well, OP said "on one, one, camera ..." and one and one makes two


----------



## msatter (Feb 3, 2016)

Maybe it is the chicken-and-egg problem. Canon sells so less of these WFT units that it is very costly to produce them.

There are good alternatives for these units with Apps for IOS/Android based on the USB access to the camera.

It is like buying an Apple IPAD mini 4 and if you want cover for this tablet it costs over $150.


----------



## winglet (Feb 4, 2016)

I find it amusing how some people get bent out of shape about the price of an accessory to a camera.

Canon prices it at what they do because...wait for it...they have determined that the people who "need" such a thing, will pay this price. If no one buys it, the price will drop. I have a feeling the pricing reflects how specialized and niche the thing is, so comparing it to mass-produced wi-fi products is a bit...naive.

If you don't like the price, don't buy it. Simple. It's not exactly a basic human need, to own a wireless dongle for the flagship Canon camera. Besides, think of how many toys and consumer routers you could buy instead! :

I suppose the whining has therapeutic value, but other than that I can't see if really influencing much of much. ;D


----------



## emailfortom (Feb 4, 2016)

I have a pre order in for the 1Dx MII and also for the transmitter. Can anyone tell me how the transmitter bolts onto the side of the camera? I shoot sports and wonder if I've got two camera's strapped to each side of my body....would the transmitter be prone to disconnecting if the camera gets brushed against my side?


----------



## bluemoon (Feb 4, 2016)

the reality is that the current implementation of the built in WiFi is a Mickey Mouse solution at best. It times out, has issues connecting will not work properly with flash on and so on . . . (this is on the 6D). As they upgrade the software it's getting better but there are still issues. It is a solution where you get what you pay for. A professional solution (no quirks present) costs more money to produce (think QC and RnD) and has to be distributed across a significantly smaller number of users. Thus the $600 price tag. 

As an example to those touting the cheap WiFi solutions, think network switches rather than WiFi. You can buy a desktop version for $20 or you can buy a Cisco for $2K. They are both doing the same job, right? I sure would not trust my professional work to a $20 device!

pierre


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2016)

emailfortom said:


> I have a pre order in for the 1Dx MII and also for the transmitter. Can anyone tell me how the transmitter bolts onto the side of the camera? I shoot sports and wonder if I've got two camera's strapped to each side of my body....would the transmitter be prone to disconnecting if the camera gets brushed against my side?



The port is threaded and the WFT locks on via a knurled knob. There's an antitwist pin on the WFT that goes in the hole above the port.


----------



## CSD (Feb 4, 2016)

Something that's not been addressed, the Canon 1Dx II is sold worldwide. This means it has to negotiate a minefield when it comes to dealing with regulations concerning radio signals and gaining certification. For the amount people who need this it's simpler and more cost effective to do a external adaptor that can be easily changed for each frequency/market. 

In addition this will likely have had a lot of testing in noisy environments such as sports stadiums which has a lot of WiFi traffic something that the 6D was never designed to do. This will be used by sports photographers to transmit images to the teams for instant publication, with cards being carried by runners as back up. Most likely this is why an external adaptor makes more sense to give it breathing room to receive/transmit data out-with the solid metal chassis.

Yes the cost is high, but so is the cost of a 1Dx that's the price of having a professional and reliable bit of gear. It also uses a proprietary connector so again with all this the cost reductions you get from mass production won't be realised. Simple business economics. 

If you want to see what can happen to a signal with an earthed antenna just look at what happened to Apple with antennagate issue.


----------



## Isurus (Feb 5, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Opinions are certainly welcome. As you say, it's a forum. If contrary opinions bother you, perhaps this isn't the right place for you.



Contrary opinions don't bother me. Delivery of them, at times, leave something to be desired though.

At some point I just have to come to terms with the fact that neither Canon nor Nikon seem to have a desire to use their top pro bodies to test revolutionary or innovative ideas (as I would define them). They take a more conservative approach, probably in part to meet the reliability demands of pros. I hope at some a competitor enters to shake things up a bit, like Sony has with other body types (well, to an extent).

That being said, I still think a wireless dongle is lame as hell. To each their own.


----------



## candc (Feb 6, 2016)

Canons WiFi implementation in previous cameras is ok for casual use, getting some jpegs on your phone to send along and that sort of thing. This device looks to be on a whole different level of speed, range and functionality. I could see a team of shooters at a pro sporting event streaming images to an onsite editors computer who is sending them off to a publisher. No breaks in the action. 

You have to keep in mind who the 1dxii is intended for, same as this device.


----------

